# Abu Ambassadeur 5000 clean up question



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

A coworker, who doesn't fish, found an Abu 5000 in his parents pond and let me have it and I gave him a few bucks for it. It was strung with what appears to be older braided line that is very thick compared to what I'm used to seeing. Still has very solid red color and minimal rust from what I can tell inside and out. I want to get this reel in working condition because I know they are great solid reels and I have the ability to do it and want to do it myself. I opened it slightly and it has a decent amount of dirt inside. The drag and brake knobs are hard to move (to be expected) but mechanically seem very solid overall given being submerged for God knows how long. My question is what should I do to clean this up and what should I be careful with besides the obvious not losing parts and forcing things to move that should but may not want to. What kinds of cleaning oil and tools should I use. Just a little more info that may help, its a 3 screw, right side reel design. Serial # in the 400,000s.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd spray the reel with wd-40 to try to stop the rusting right away.

Go to your library and get a reel repair book.
Find the right reel schematic.

http://www.abugarcia.com/support/reel-schematics
or
http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/

Probably order new drag and bearings. Might want to contact *Leeabu *on here as he knows those reels inside and out and can sell you the parts.

Get some *"hot sauce" oil and grease *to take care of lube problems.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Consider taking it to Rodmakers Shop and let Frank do his thing. I dropped off a 5000 that I pulled out of Mosquito a couple months ago so he has some parts available. Tell him Ron told you to use the rell I dropped off for parts if possible.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Heres how I clean and service my reels. I do a abu 6000 and 7000 side by side. Just basic service stuff.....cleaning out sand, removing old grease, and re lubing parts. 
http://www.esbfishing.com/2012/01/cleaning-my-abu-garcia-reels_4.html?m=1

Although these are different modelsbof abus....i think it will helo you out a bunch.
Heres a salvage i did of a 7000.
http://www.esbfishing.com/2012/10/abu-garcia-7000-salvage_7.html?m=1

Me breaking down the three 7000 model side by side.
http://www.esbfishing.com/2012/09/abu-garcia-7000i-7000c3-7000cs_13.html?m=1

I am no expert and I call parts by what they look like rather than their actual name.....like take off the little white gear. That might be beneficial to someone new to the process though.

Hope that helps....pm me if you have any problems.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I would recommend doing a complete tear down and cleaning. I use a heated ultrasonic cleaner with Simple Green. I probably have any needed parts on hand, but normally a complete cleaning and relubrication takes care of most problems. I would not recommend use the of WD 40. You don't want that on your drag washers. PM me if interested. $18 for tear down, inspection, cleaning, relubrication. I use a wax on the outer parts as I reassemble. This reel has bushing and not bearings if it is a 5000. I can replace the bushing with stock bearings at additional price.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

This is best place to get it fixed and at his low price even the factory is at a lost to do better. I recommend him 100% I to fix reels but my service never beat his and to price. Wow lowest going Why go else where and get it screwed when we got him in club fixing these. To wd 40 it is not reel fixed as he stated.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

leeabu said:


> I would recommend doing a complete tear down and cleaning. I use a heated ultrasonic cleaner with Simple Green. I probably have any needed parts on hand, but normally a complete cleaning and relubrication takes care of most problems. I would not recommend use the of WD 40. You don't want that on your drag washers. PM me if interested. $18 for tear down, inspection, cleaning, relubrication. I use a wax on the outer parts as I reassemble. This reel has bushing and not bearings if it is a 5000. I can replace the bushing with stock bearings at additional price.


I was doing fine cleaning the dirt and gunk off and it slipped my mind and used wd40 when trying to take the screws off the handle side, unfortunate habit in that situation. Leeabu how do you get the 2 small screws out, they appear to as if they are soldered in place from the inside, I could be wrong. I resembled everything but that wd40 is there still there but it runs a lot smoother though. I know I need to get it out of there, or it'll gunk up. Also do these older reels run quiet or have a little buzz to them when you reel them up? Chances are I may be bringing to you for a good look over. I'd still be well under the price of something new with what I have in it now.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

Sent you a PM leeabu


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

PM answered
I'm In Akron. If you can bring it, I can do it while you wait if you have a couple of hours. The two screws have to come out. What you see on the back is the posts that they screw into. A very good screw driver and some heat will sometimes help. I have seen two other reels where these screws were so corroded in, there was no way to remove them. One other thing to consider is depending on the age of the reel it may be collectable, if so you are better to not take the chance of stripping one out by trying to remove it. If that is the case I have several used round Ambassadeurs here I would sell.


----------

